# Wanted: Trees for firewood



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone have some trees down in their yard that need cut up? Willing to cut up and haul away. Preferably Geauga county. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Mike_13 said:


> Anyone have some trees down in their yard that need cut up? Willing to cut up and haul away. Preferably Geauga county. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have several trees down on my property. Located in Mahoning county on Berlin Lake.


Mike_13 said:


> Anyone have some trees down in their yard that need cut up? Willing to cut up and haul away. Preferably Geauga county. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have several trees down on my property. You are more than welcome to come over and take all you can. East side of Mahoning county on Berlin Lake.


----------

